
Show HN: A Turing Machine Editor/Simulator - wjl
https://wjlew.is/tm/
======
lozzo
Very nice. I am surprised you did not get more traction and github stars. Good
luck

~~~
wjl
Thank you for taking a look at it, and for those kind words!

